# Wal Mart comes thru in the clutch....



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I was real proud I had gotten the little lady a new iPad, ordered it thru staples, well, staples dropped the ball....said it was "in stock" whatever that means.....but in reality, they didn't have it "in stock" finally tracked the package yesterday when it didn't arrive, 2 days late.....found out, staples doesn't even have it, no emails, no nothing....so, begrudgingly I went to Walmart.....sure enuf, 1 black iPad air, and 1 white iPad air, imagine that, either color.....albeit, both of them were 64mb which is more than I wanted, but hey....beggers can't be choosers.....little girl that waited on me didn't even know what an Air was.....I helped her thru the process...... Just don't get no better than that, thanks Walmart!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

2 words I never thought I would hear you say together... thanks and walmart lol good job.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

You or the little lady will be happy to have the 64gb one especially if you plan to put videos on it. It's worth it since Apple doesn't allow for expansion.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> 2 words I never thought I would hear you say together... thanks and walmart lol good job.


Me neither, gotta give credit where credit is due.......but, I will chastise their ass when they don't get it right.....which is all too often the case!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Great Wal of China.

http://www.crainsnewyork.com/apps/pbcsi.dll/storyimage/CN/20101129/SMALLBIZ/101129912/AR/0/Walmart.jpg?q=100

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

So should I be checking my email to see you on a people of walmart email lol.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> So should I be checking my email to see you on a people of walmart email lol.


 I'll be the one with the flannel shirt and cowboy hat, and a big plug of backy


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Flannel shirt and cowboy hat be cool....backy?...not cool. Your wife and kids need to have a heart to heart with you....and probably already have more than once.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They have, I quit smoking over a year ago, only crutch left, other than farming....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And food


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> They have, I quit smoking over a year ago, only crutch left, other than farming....


Well good for you man....get you some patches for a couple of weeks to get thru the willys.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And an occasional shot of Glen Livet....1 bottle a year, 15 yr old please


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Well good for you man....get you some patches for a couple of weeks to get thru the willys.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ya know, I figure what the heck, I brutalized my lungs for 20 years.....my dentist hates me, but really I use it as a patch, I get a lil anxious ill put me in a plug, just a pinch between ur cheek and gum.....sure is relaxin......keeps me from cussing too! Well, sometimes....

But, when I smoked it was up to about a pack and a half a day, couldn't even get up stairs without hassling, good feeling to get your breath back.....first gift God gives you is breath, last he takes away too.....I just felt like I was lettin the sand run too quick out of the hourglass.....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Good job quitting the nic sticks. Im going to give it a try after this gongshow we call christmas lol. Im currently getting dragged through walmart christmas shopping by wifey. To make it a bit easier im browsing haytalk lol. Ive only ran into a few things lol damn smart phones.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Did you ever hear Bill zing all tell how he started chewing so he could quit smoking? Then to quit chewing he started using cocaine. He thought he would be able to kick the nicotine now!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Good job quitting the nic sticks. Im going to give it a try after this gongshow we call christmas lol. Im currently getting dragged through walmart christmas shopping by wifey. To make it a bit easier im browsing haytalk lol. Ive only ran into a few things lol damn smart phones.


Ya, just got an email update on "people of Walmart" was that you in the black hoodie typing on his smart phone and eating skittles.....and put down the TV already, it's a piece of junk made in ROC anyway, just let the other lady have it.....

Isn't it nice to have smarter than me phones!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol I wasnt eating skittles.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

For my apple stuff I go straight to the apple store. From what I've seen here they're called an iStore


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> And food


And Scotch

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> And Scotch
> 
> Ralph


You missed an earlier post Ralph, slippin a bit, perhaps already had a toddy.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> For my apple stuff I go straight to the apple store. From what I've seen here they're called an iStore


Me too Marty, have always bought from apple, was in staples the other day, a friend of mine manages the store.....thought I would do a lil business with them ya know.....price was same as Apple......wth, why not.....I'll tell ya why not....see above post


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> You missed an earlier post Ralph, slippin a bit, perhaps already had a toddy.....


A great weakness of mine. I used to spend a lot of time in Scotland (I lived there a couple of times) and made it my mission to cover the entire Malt Whisky Trail.....Sadly, I never made it past Dufftown where there are 7 distilleries. Fortunately, there are numerous good B&B's there 'cause after the 7th I wasn't in any shape to drive home.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> You missed an earlier post Ralph, slippin a bit, perhaps already had a toddy.....


Some things are just worth repeating.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Me too Marty, have always bought from apple, was in staples the other day, a friend of mine manages the store.....thought I would do a lil business with them ya know.....price was same as Apple......wth, why not.....I'll tell ya why not....see above post


I just like the Apple stores, might as well buy from the people who know the most about the stuff.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> I just like the Apple stores, might as well buy from the people who know the most about the stuff.


I agree, nearest one to me is 450 miles round trip so I shop at Apple.com, you know us backasswards ******** ain't got an apple store, ifn you asked somebody bout one, they'de send ya to the produce stand down the road.....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

So how did the little lady like the new ipad air. Hopefully your not in the dawg house lol.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well the iPad didn't land me there but the jewelry took care of that for me.....now I've got to take a piece back.....seems we had an agreement to not spend a lot of money.....I thnk I went overboard, she stuck with the plan......

She loves the Air, it's a bit faster and thinner, better display and that all important camera....I bet they're going to give me a hard time about taking that piece of jewelry back....that's ok, they will take it back....or else. Lots of places to buy jewelry....including now....TN.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Your damned if you do and damned if you dont lol.


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I prefer 21 year old scotch but 15 will work in a pinch


----------

